

Developer attempting to monetize /r/thebutton by selling click script - Syrup-tan
https://denpa.moe/~syrup/.button-cheat-script-4d4afda25a3f52041ee1b569157130b8.html

======
Syrup-tan
The link was posted on /r/thebutton

[https://www.reddit.com/r/thebutton/comments/32ss28](https://www.reddit.com/r/thebutton/comments/32ss28)

